# Foce Watches



## penman (Oct 2, 2008)

hello

do you know the website of the brand Foce ?

thanks


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

In a word, no. I did a google on them and the resultant websites are either in India trying to sell them, or consumer websites with complaints against them.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

"foce watches korea" should get you the website - Korean brand, 'fashionista blinga' type watches - not good reviews. :to_become_senile:

(No I don't have one, even if they are cheap and cheerful :lol )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> (No I don't have one, even if they are cheap and cheerful :lol )


:swoon:


----------

